# Turbo kit for non turbo 280ZX L28 on eBay, legit?



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

I was looking around eBay and I stumbled upon this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/t3-t...wItemQQcategoryZ107063QQitemZ4597553619QQrdZ1

My question is, if this is in fact reputable and possible for a 280ZX, what mods would be needed in addition to make it work? I ask because there were kits for the non turbo RX-7 that I wanted to get, but by the time you get everything you need to make it right, you could've just swapped in a TII 13B, lol. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
-Lucas


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

That is not a complete kit. If you wanted to piece together your own kit you can do it cheaper than what he's asking. You can actually buy a whole turbo engine for that price. There are always stock turbo manifolds on ebay for around $50. Just pick that up along with a stock turbo and j-pipe and you basically have the same thing offered in that kit.


----------

